# Chipmunk on a Stump



## myfotoguy (Mar 25, 2010)

This guy never stuck around for long. I would have liked to get a better angle for the second one. I kind of enjoy watching them scurry around, it's entertaining.


----------



## rjackjames (Mar 25, 2010)

awesome capture..... great timing also


----------



## Allizdog89 (Mar 25, 2010)

Clean.


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, I forgot to mention they were cropped quite a bit. I didn't want to get too close, I figured he would run off any second (he did). He seemed to be keeping an eye on me.


----------



## icassell (Mar 25, 2010)

The second (including the crop) is wonderful.


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ian
I have tried to capture chipmunks for the last several months. A total of 0 keepers. So I know how hard this is to capture.
Nice shots

Would you mind telling us the details, what camera, what settings, what lens?


----------



## Shocknawe (Mar 25, 2010)

great capture on the second photo, 1st one is good too you just caught a good moment on the second.


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 25, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Ian
> I have tried to capture chipmunks for the last several months. A total of 0 keepers. So I know how hard this is to capture.
> Nice shots
> 
> Would you mind telling us the details, what camera, what settings, what lens?



Thanks! 
I mean to include those details, but always seem to forget.

Nikon D300, 70-200 2.8, 200mm, 1/1000 @ f/4, ISO 200, Aperture Priority, Matrix Metering, Picture Control: Landscape

(The first image was 1/400 @ f/3.5)


----------



## jimkerosh (Mar 26, 2010)

I love your Wildlife photos. They're truly eye-catching! Wonderful images captured in all Wildlife photos. My favourite is last one , It's better than first, like chipmunk is in joy mood, I enjoyed your photos a lot and I do prefer the Wildlife. You have a strong feel for contrast. I like your style, keep up the great work!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 26, 2010)

2nd image nominated for this months PotM


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 26, 2010)

Tim, 2 is really cute and has great eye contact.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice!  Wildlife is tough with a 200mm.


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 26, 2010)

Chris of Arabia said:


> 2nd image nominated for this months PotM



Wow, thanks!

Thanks everyone, I am so pleased this is getting such good response. I almost didn't post it.


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 27, 2010)

wow great photos 
camera info please if you dont mind =D


----------



## myfotoguy (Mar 27, 2010)

carlos91 said:


> wow great photos
> camera info please if you dont mind =D


 
Thanks, Carlos  

See post #8 above for camera info. If you want more details let me know.


----------



## dcoffee (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, lovely chipmunk pic.. Very sharp and nice moment...


----------

